# Big O



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

It's dead in here!

View attachment 111891


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah, has been for a while....


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

no one likes to post. everyone just lurks. also alot of people are not riding due to weather and the holidays. Well thats the reason I'm not. even tho the weather is fine. The holidays are giving me a beating this year. Or giving my wallet a beating.


----------



## campead (Feb 10, 2007)

hi guys
i would like to ask the what model is the black orbea at the bottom right of the picture? the wording look like orca to me but haven since one like it anywhere though


----------



## amos (Apr 7, 2006)

It's a new carbon mould they've been using in Europe called the Diem. Pretty sure they use as flat-bar style road bikes there. If you go to one of the European based Orbea sites you can see a number of different models.


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

campead said:


> hi guys
> i would like to ask the what model is the black orbea at the bottom right of the picture? the wording look like orca to me but haven since one like it anywhere though


This one?
View attachment 112054


Pretty much what amos said about it.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

FlynG said:


> This one?
> View attachment 112054
> 
> 
> Pretty much what amos said about it.


That is really nice. That would be a cool single speed (not fixed though). :idea:


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

You guys know anything more about the Orca LW that has been rumored here?


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

tete de la tour said:


> no one likes to post. everyone just lurks......


That seems to be the case and I admit that I am guilty of lurking, but I don't have an Orbea yet..:cryin: ...so there is not much for me to post here until I get my Orca.


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

That Diem looks like it would make a sweet commuter bike.


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

I like that Diem too. Bet you could take that off road too with the proper kit. Can someone post a link to the European site?


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Big Jim Mac said:


> I like that Diem too. Bet you could take that off road too with the proper kit. Can someone post a link to the European site?


Here you go... http://www.orbea.com/caste/


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks. Wish they had more photos. Someone buy one of these and let me ride it!


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Here's a link to a Diem video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ikhnyy8w9Q


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

Im another one who has been lurking and acutally off the site for awhile. Havent ridden my Orca in awhile, been spending alot of time and money on golf lately.


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Come on guys. We need to stage an intervention with this guy. Bring some Etxe Ondo stuff.


----------

